# Battery Light Came On



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I finally got my 67 GTO running again after my new rally gauge installation and everything was working great until my drive to work this morning. About 10 minutes into the drive my battery light came on at idle. I had the headlights on but no other power accessories. I turned off the headlights since the sun was about to come up. Off idle the light went out and then came on again at the next stop lights. At the last stop there was actually a buzzing sound when the light came on. I assume this is the voltage regulator (which is a new unit from Perf Years)

I think I'll drive it to Autozone over lunch and have them test things but I wanted to get some opinions on here first.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It is not uncommon to have a bad (out of the box) voltage regulator, I had the same problem when I restored the 66. The first 2 were bad and the 3rd worked.

If the alternator checks out at autozone I would replace the VR.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Well the car wouldn't start at lunch time and I somehow forgot my cables. I pulled the battery out and a buddy gave my a ride to Autozone and had the battery checked. They had to charge it a bit to get a reading but it came back good. So now it's either the alternator or the voltage regulator. What's the best way to test this? I have a multimeter and a battery charger with an alternator test built in.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check that you have battery voltage at the big red wire at the back of the alt. You should have 14.2-14.6v running at the battery. If not remove the alt and have it tested, if it passes then more then likely your VR is bad, even though it's new.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I had trouble getting a good voltage regulator for my 68.
They seem to be very easily fried!

Took 3 tries before I got a good one. I ended up with one of the solid state type. I was warned that they are not as durable as the old contact type regulators, but mine has been performing well for over a year.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I ended up putting a new voltage regulator and a new alternator on it before i could get a 14.4v reading at the battery. Everything seems good now and thanks for the advise.


----------

